

iPod Nano Watch Kit Raises Nearly $200k via Kickstarter - chaosmachine
http://mashable.com/2010/11/19/tiktok-lunatik-kickstarter/

======
chaosmachine
From June:

 _"Look for the accessory ecosystem- iPod/iPhone/iPad case manufacturers are
making a fortune."_

[http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/how-to-become-a-
millionai...](http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/how-to-become-a-millionaire-
in-three-years/)

